# PSU for HTPC



## GhorMaanas (Apr 24, 2016)

Hello!

could someone pls suggest a PSU for the below config of my upcoming HTPC-build?

gigabyte h97-d3h
intel g3250 
kingston 120gb ssd
2x 1tb wd HDD
zotac gtx 750ti
kingston hyperx 8gb RAM
nzxt guardian 921 cabinet
a blu-ray drive (to be bought)

might also buy an asus sound card like the xonar stx later on. so keeping in mind a couple of future-upgrades, pls suggest. 

thanks.


----------



## nac (Apr 24, 2016)

This should be good enough for the build including Xonar. Any big upgrade in the future?

Seasonic S12 II Bronze 430

Cheaper options
Seasonic ECO 430
Antec VP450P


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 25, 2016)

Doesn't look like a HTPC. And GTX 760 Ti exists?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Apr 28, 2016)

nac said:


> This should be good enough for the build including Xonar. Any big upgrade in the future?
> 
> Seasonic S12 II Bronze 430
> 
> ...



thanks. wont these be underkill? cant think of any big future upgrade.

- - - Updated - - -



chimera201 said:


> Doesn't look like a HTPC. And GTX 760 Ti exists?



haha yeah a typo. 750ti. 
its an overkill for an HTPC, but for upscaling and some gaming.


----------



## nac (Apr 28, 2016)

GhorMaanas said:


> thanks. wont these be underkill? cant think of any big future upgrade.


Yeah, if there is no big upgrade, this is good enough.


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 28, 2016)

I meant like HTPC is usually small form factor builds. This looks like a normal PC build.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Apr 29, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> I meant like HTPC is usually small form factor builds. This looks like a normal PC build.



yes even I had begun on the same thought-line, but was getting better components at good prices (used) + need for upscaling + want for some gaming led to the mutation.


----------

